# r32 running rough



## flamer (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok so I am going to take my car in to get checked by to avoid some cowboy mechanic ripping me off I would like ideas of what the problem would be first..

I have a 91 GTS R32, for the last few months every now and then the idle becomes very rough and pulses, it feels and sounds like a rotary, it does it in idle and when accelerating, it does this probably 40% of the time now, its very random, it doesnt matter if th ecar is cold or hot its always random.

Im thinking the fuel injector is blocked or something? but once it starts it does it for ages, it has never just done it for a minute or so i am lost for ideas..


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

non turbo?

check your fuel filter, and your injectors... also check your air filter...

this could also be a coil issue, if the coils are old they could be having issues delivering enough voltage into the spark to ignite the fuel properly...

if you notice it happening is there lots of smoke pouring out hte exhaust...

it could also be a bad sensor... sensor messes up and sends the wrong info to the ECU and messes everything up... 

i suggest finding a local mechanic that is very familiar with fuel injected cars... and make sure the mechanic is also well versed in turbo cars... you never know when you will turbo the car if its still N/A


----------



## flamer (Jan 5, 2008)

yep non turbo. 

no extra smoke, very little smoke at all (and only white).


----------



## yaka90 (Feb 22, 2008)

mine did this too. check if your aif filters on properly. if its not that it may be your air flow meter


----------



## flamer (Jan 5, 2008)

well Ive had two people tell me that the engine is missing so im going to replace the coils, already had a mechanic take me for 900$ replaced all the spark plugs and didnt solve the problem.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you paid someone 900 to replace the plugs? are you serious? did you get dropped on your head as a baby?

you got ripped off royally, changing the plugs should only take 1hr at most, and the plugs should only cost 100 AT most.... so somewhere you got taken for over 700$

and you could have done it yourself... its like changing the oil... do you do that yourself?


----------

